# ammo nyc products forsale in uk ?



## leesaff (Jun 13, 2013)

watched plenty of his vids and like his advice and want to try some of his products anyone know if they are available in the uk ?


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I do not believe they are.
You can source them from the US but shipping might kill it.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Emailed Larry yesterday on this very subject and asked him to check us out.... No reply as yet though


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

In short, not yet, I just received mine  and will post a pic up, don't know about how they work yet, but they are the best smelling products I've come across!


----------



## leesaff (Jun 13, 2013)

yea ive emailed him today and hes replied back saying he can ship to uk daily i really wanna try his hydrate but i suppose i coild also try chemical guys after wash or even aqua wax which im sure does the same job


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I did hear on the grapevine that he was in talks with someone to be his approved reseller over here.


----------



## rixis (Jan 21, 2013)

It would be awesome to have someone here in EU. I guess it will be cheaper to ship for me. At least I hope. And no coustom fee's..


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I looked in to buying his products but the shipping costs did stick in the throat, very expensive, such a shame.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I looked in to buying his products but the shipping costs did stick in the throat, very expensive, such a shame.


Just tested Ammo Paste wax, one word......WOW, it's worth the price of shipping alone mate  very happy with it and will post a review in a few days.

When you order a few things you can keep the shipping to $39 plus discount TST gives $10 off. Every little helps


----------



## Darraghmh91 (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm a major man of ammo and I'd like to get his degreaser for under the wheel wells 
Must try buy some but Iv acterribal soft spot for chemical guys and get great results off it


----------

